# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Paradox

## tammyy2j

Starts next Tuesday 24/11/09 at 9pm BBC 1 

The Paradox team find themselves thrown together when a series of rogue images are transmitted into Dr King's laboratory from space.

The fragmented images appear to be of a major incident, but shockingly they suggest it has yet to happen; it's in the future. Dr Christian King (Emun Elliot), DI Rebecca Flint (Tamzin Outhwaite)  and her team, DS Ben Holt (Mark Bonnar) and DC Callum Gada (ChikÃ© Okonkwo), have just 18 hours to work out the clues and prevent a tragedy.

----------


## Perdita

POOR old Tamzin Outhwaite is facing a quiet TV New Year - after both her dramas were shelved.

ITV1 thriller The Fixer and BBC1's Paradox paid the price of disappointing ratings.

The Fixer, in which Tamzin, 39, played a hitwoman, was dropped after two series when audience figures dipped below three million.

Sci-fi crime series Paradox - which saw her as a cop who got cryptic messages from the future, ended its first run last week with 3.1million viewers - a million fewer than at the start.

An insider said bosses were unhappy with the show and critics described it as "criminally daft".

Tamzin has had a bumpy ride since leaving EastEnders as Mel Owen in 2002.

While Red Cap and Hotel Babylon were hits, others such as ITV's Frances Tuesday and Vital Signs were less popular.

She is appearing in play Sweet Charity in London until March but is thought to have no other TV shows confirmed this year.

An insider said: "It is a blow for Tamzin as these shows were high profile, but she is concentrating on her stage work."

Despite the setbacks, Tamzin - married to EastEnders' Tom Ellis, 29 - said last month she was at her happiest since giving birth to daughter Florence in June 2008.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-New-Year.html

----------

